
Retargeting Somebody Else’s Site Is Getting Streamlined. Here’s How to Do It - slynn12
https://blog.repixel.co/2019/11/19/retargeting-other-sites-is-getting-streamlined/
======
jevans22
People have "repixeling" since the invention of the cookie decades ago. This
is just a marketplace so people don't have to email their advertising pixels
around.

